# non-stop yawning!



## muiiKii (Aug 6, 2011)

hiya all,

not sure if any of your tiels would yawn for 5 mins...
mine keeps yawning for about 5 mins non stop.. it looks so cute hahaha!
but not sure what it means... is it because he has lots of air inside? Does he fart? hahaha...

Share it please  Thankz!


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

I've been told that they are also readjusting the contents of their crop, as well as yawning. it is adorable when they do it. especially when they start falling asleep, but try so hard to stay awake


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It can mean that they are readjusting their crop, or it can mean that they have a piece of fluff or something stuck in their throats and are clearing their airway. Mine tend to do it after preening, so I assume they inhaled some dander. 

In some cases, this can also mean the beginning of a respiratory infection. Keep an eye on it for a few days. Most of the time it's normal, but you want to be aware until you're sure that it is normal for your specific bird.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It could also mean there is something in the air bothering them. Any sort of spray, candle, perfume, powder or cleaning supplies can cause respiratory distress. I would try airing out the house first to be sure the air is not stale. You could also invest in an air purifier.


----------



## muiiKii (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks guys 
he only does the yawning once or twice a day for few mins... he looks happy and healthy... but he is cleaning his feathers alot... u guys call it speening right or something like that... 

Our house is pretty clean and so.... he feels very itchy all the time... and i do spray him with mist almost everyday and then blow dry his feather too (in a low heat and far away...) and he likes it...

just wondering if u guys have a similar type of thing with the bird yawning 
Thanks!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cockatiels can yawn? Cool!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would not recommend blow drying. It would be safer to towel dry him and place the cage in indirect sunlight while he dries off. If you put the cage in the sun, make sure a part of it remains shaded so your bird can move if it gets too hot.


----------



## KitoAndComet (Sep 11, 2011)

he probably is thirsty or is cleaning his airway from preening himself


----------

